# PLZ HELP not eating or running as much



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jasper isnt running or pooping he BARLY pooped on his whell i put a stiker on his whell so i cloud see if he runs at all tonight ill let you know if he runs on his whell tomrow he might be constipated any idas PLZ HELP


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the temperature of his cage? Does he have a light schedule? Is he eating at all? And what kind of bedding is he on?


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I use Flece bedding he has light on 8am to10pm his cage is 75f he eats a little bit every other night but drinks his watter every night


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you know exactly how much he's eating? Do you count or weigh the kibble at all to keep track of it? And is the eating behavior recent for him? If it's been going on for a few days, you really should start syringe-feeding him to make sure he's getting enough. Not eating can lead to FLD, which can kill them. If they don't eat for a little while, their stomach starts to feel crappy, so it makes them not want to eat even more. If he hasn't been eating for awhile, and there's no reason for it (you haven't changed the food, etc.), you should make a vet appointment to make sure there's nothing else going on.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

He has not changed his behavoir he has 151kibbles i let u know if he ate in the morning als what should i do about running on his whell


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

He didnt eat or run he might be cnoStpiated


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What food are you feeding?


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am feeding him chicen soup soul for cat lovers i am giving him a bath in a minute ill let you know if he poops


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I gave him a bath he didnt poop  this is his third day not eating or runining he drank watter 1 out of 3. Days should i go to the vet tomrow?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, if he hasn't eaten in 3 days he needs to see a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Very much agree with Nikki. 


At any slight concern I have with my animals that I cannot explain, I make a vet appointment for that day or the following. However, if it is an emergency (I have a certain Basset that LOVES to eat credit cards, toilet paper, notebooks and he's had a couple of surgeries to remove things) my veterinarian comes over to my house or my husband and I meet him at his clinic. Correct me if I'm wrong, but me personally, I would categorize not eating or drinking as an emergency. Please don't put this off. Tell them you need an appointment ASAP. Ninety five percent of the clinics will tell you to bring your animal straight in.


----------

